# Poll: PvtRichardCranium Ban Appeal



## Null (Mar 10, 2014)

PvtRichardCranium believes his ban was in error and should be lifted. What does the community think?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 10, 2014)

I think with the behavior he's shown after his ban he should not be let back in.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope this entire event serves as a lesson to him. He shouldn't be let back in.


----------



## applecat (Mar 10, 2014)

We have no idea who he is or the kind of crew he runs with. Can't have a mysterious guy like that around here!


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 10, 2014)

Do we really want him back here after his recent display of behavior?


----------



## OtterParty (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Descent (Mar 10, 2014)

Lolnope


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## DH 384 (Mar 10, 2014)

The answer is no btw.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Mar 10, 2014)

The only "yes" votes were people from 888chan to get him off their site...that alone should say something.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 10, 2014)

#FREEPVTRICHARD


----------



## JEWS (Mar 10, 2014)

Leave him alone! He's a very good poster!


----------



## Springblossom (Mar 10, 2014)

All I remember about this guy was tard rage in the Wizardchan thread and weenery in the Jace thread. Not happening.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe he should film an appeal video.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Mar 10, 2014)

I say no, not after the behavior he displayed before and after being banned:



Spoiler











"Cry about it Null."


----------



## Watcher (Mar 10, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Maybe he should film an appeal video.


He probably will when his mom finds out


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 10, 2014)

Take him back, his presence is drawing you people in the IRC


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 10, 2014)

Space Pirate said:


> Take him back, his presence is drawing you people in the IRC


No thanks. He'll probably get tired and go away on his own.


----------



## applecat (Mar 10, 2014)

Space Pirate said:


> Take him back, his presence is drawing you people in the IRC



No way, buddy. He's your problem now!


----------



## DH 384 (Mar 10, 2014)

Space Pirate said:


> Take him back, his presence is drawing you people in the IRC


We'll pass on that, thanks. You can deal with him until he stops chimping out.


----------



## telegramsamo (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah what the hell... Let back in, and he might be grateful, just keep him under the microscope...   Or not.   Your call.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not abreast of everything. 

Based _just_ off his poll to have Sammy smoke weed, I would say a warning to knock it off would suffice.  I really don't think it's the big deal that people are making it out to be.

Same goes for his liquid videos, although they were painfully ween and apparently going on for months IIRC.

However, the _combination_ of these two things, plus him threatening to report a staff member to FBI for cyber-terrorism or some shit, at least warrants a temp. bann.  Permabann if he actually seriously threatened to call the FBI.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 11, 2014)

I for one welcome our new team blastbeat overlords


----------



## Carlson (Mar 11, 2014)

Shit, I didn't even notice this motherfucker.


----------



## Surtur (Mar 11, 2014)

So what did he do after his ban?


----------



## JEWS (Mar 11, 2014)

Surtur said:


> So what did he do after his ban?



He founded an epic troll posse to take this site down/take it over, of course!


----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

I felt rather mixed on whether or not we should let him back in but after seeing a couple things, I feel like my answer will just be with the majority.


----------



## JEWS (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

So has he gone off the rocker, copy+pasting about how he will destroy Null and control this forum?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Mar 11, 2014)

JEWS said:


>




Lol. He retarded.


----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> Lol. He retarded.


Don't say that, he might get team blastbeat on your tail. Seriously, he can only make himself look like a lol-cow with this. If I told him I was a brony, I can only imagine him raging against me, saying he will destroy me and my ponies or something like that.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 11, 2014)

I have just been made aware about someone quitting over Pvt's bann and would like to vote No a second time.


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 11, 2014)

Let's list off some things he's done...

Broken the 'no trolling plans' every time he was around

Wrote a completely spergy wiki article ABOUT HIMSELF as he was a rock star of the trolling world

Threatened to dox/blackmail Null

Caused a commotion everywhere he's been

Lives with his mother

Looks kinda like Nick Bate 

Was friends with Batman


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Let's list off some things he's done...
> 
> Broken the 'no trolling plans' every time he was around
> 
> ...


 
I take it you're more of a Joker fan?


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 11, 2014)

Poison Ivy fan 4 life


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't this the guy who misspelled "S.layer" as "Gayer" or something? And then was all butthurt when people were making fun of him for it?


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Mar 11, 2014)

Now there are two incidents that people might mistakenly associate with my username.

I should have been Christopher Walken VS a robot or something.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol no


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Isn't this the guy who misspelled "S.layer" as "Gayer" or something? And then was all butthurt when people were making fun of him for it?


Yup, that was PvtRichardCranium.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 11, 2014)

I was never aware of Pvt's spergy behavior until now because I never frequented the threads he did. Perhaps that was for the bettter...


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Isn't this the guy who misspelled "S.layer" as "Gayer" or something? And then was all butthurt when people were making fun of him for it?


 
That's the reason why I voted no.


----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Let's list off some things he's done...
> 
> Broken the 'no trolling plans' every time he was around
> 
> ...


Don't forget that incident with the wizard.


----------



## Male (Mar 11, 2014)

He spams chat with nothing but "titties"
As a big tit hater I vote no.


----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> I was never aware of Pvt's spergy behavior until now because I never frequented the threads he did. Perhaps that was for the bettter...


Same here. Never heard of his bad behavior until hearing about what he posted to a wizard.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn... I missed the vote. I'm just going to say "no" because I can lol.


----------



## c-no (Mar 11, 2014)

Male said:


> He spams chat with nothing but "titties"
> As a big tit hater I vote no.


I remember him telling me on how I "loved" ponies like Twilight Sparkle or something when I fooled around as a sperging brony in chat. Told him I loved Big Mac and said "Fruedian Slip". Perhaps he must of mentioned breast in that.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 11, 2014)

He acts like a complete sperg and the wizard incident and his mental problems.
I say leave him banned


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I'll lock this thread now.


----------

